# Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

						Intel hat seine Planungen für Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre V2 aktualisiert und damit gibt es schlechte Nachrichten für Nutzer älterer Intel-Prozessoren. Nachdem es für Besitzer eines Bloomfield, Penryn QC, Wolfdale oder Yorkfield (entsprechend erste Core-i-Generation, Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Quad, Core 2 Extreme und mehr) noch eine gewisse Resthoffnung gegeben hatte, dass auch diese CPUs mit einem Patch versehen werden, hat Intel dieser Hoffnung nun eine Absage erteilt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*


----------



## BikeRider (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Bin mal gespannt, ob es bei AMDs älteren CPUs wie mein 1090T auch so sein wird.


----------



## shadie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

ich weiß nicht ob ich darüber glücklich oder traurig sein soll dass mein E5649 kein Update bekommt.
Wie war noch mal eine News diese Woche?
Dass durch ein Update eine noch größere Lücke entstanden ist welche aber zeitnah wieder geschlossen wurde?

Das eine Jahr mache ich meine Bankgeschäfte einfach über den Pi und sobald Ryzen 2 da ist wird gewechselt, wenn die Speicherpreise es zu lassen.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Wen wundert es auch. Um die Massen ruhig zu stellen erstmal sagen, dass praktisch alle Systeme noch ein Microcode-Update bekommen und nach und nach einzelne Plattformen doch nicht versorgen.
Ich glaube auch nicht mehr dran, dass Haswell-E noch entsprechende Updates  bekommt - bei den aktuellsten Plattformen ging es ganz schnell, aber bei den alten Plattformen lässt man sich verdächtig viel (mehrere Monate...) Zeit. 

Und aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen... Manche würden sich wundern, wie weit Sockel 775-Systeme in Unternehmen sowie im öffentlichen Sektor noch verbreitet sind und von der Leistung her mehr wie ausreichen.


----------



## Blom (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen... Manche würden sich wundern, wie weit Sockel 775-Systeme in Unternehmen sowie im öffentlichen Sektor noch verbreitet sind und von der Leistung her mehr wie ausreichen.



Jo die LGA775 Plattform ist auch bei uns noch sehr weit verbreitet. Aber bei dem Verbrauch, würde eine Neuanschaffung mit einem aktuellen Zweikerner mehr als ausreichen und Strom sparen.
Mein arbeits PC ist auch eigentlich overkill von der CPU her, i5 4590 und was mach ich damit? richtig excel und word


----------



## Freiheraus (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Lynnfield (Nehalem) ist damit wohl auch gestoppt.


----------



## iago (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Gigabyte hat mich für mein Z87-D3HP auch auf den Windows 10 Patch verwiesen, anscheinend haben die nicht vor, x87/x97 Boards zu patchen. Wird mein nächstes Board eben von nem Wettbewerber sein, der auch seine alten Boards gepatcht hat.


----------



## XXTREME (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Meine Güte, als wenn das bei uns "normalos" ins Gewicht fällt . Panik vor nichts. Wenn ich schon lese: "Das eine Jahr mache ich meine Bankgeschäfte einfach über den Pi und sobald Ryzen 2 da ist wird gewechselt" oHHH man .


----------



## Lexx (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



XXTREME schrieb:


> oHHH man


Tja, auch bier.. ähm hier – in der "lebenswertesten" Stadt und einer der saubersten der Welt –
sieht man immer mehr Touristen mit diesen absurden Mund-/Atem-Masken rumlaufen. 

Vorwiegend solche, die aus den Dreckschleudern der Welt ameisen.. ähm anreisen.


----------



## shadie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Meine Güte, als wenn das bei uns "normalos" ins Gewicht fällt . Panik vor nichts. Wenn ich schon lese: "Das eine Jahr mache ich meine Bankgeschäfte einfach über den Pi und sobald Ryzen 2 da ist wird gewechselt" oHHH man .



Problem damit?

Du kannst nicht abschätzen wie einfach Hacker sich die Lücken mittlerweile zu Nutze machen können.
Oder kannst du doch?

Und wenn ich wüsste, dass irgend ein anderer Mensch ebenfalls einen haustürschlüssel für meine Wohnung hat,
Dann würde ich das Schloss ebenfalls austuschen (CPU Wechsel) oder eben einen Riegel montieren und davor schieben (über Umwege eben mit nem Pi arbeiten).

Wenn dir deine Daten Bankverbindungen Passwörter von Onlineshops nicht wichtig sind und du die Gefahr eingehen kannst, dass dir jemand diese entwendet.

Dann bitte handhabe das so, verarsche aber nicht die Leute die solche Dinge ernst nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



Lexx schrieb:


> Tja, auch bier.. ähm hier – in der "lebenswertesten" Stadt und einer der saubersten der Welt –
> sieht man immer mehr Touristen mit diesen absurden Mund-/Atem-Masken rumlaufen.
> 
> Vorwiegend solche, die aus den Dreckschleudern der Welt ameisen.. ähm anreisen.



Wenn du damit Asiaten meinst: Dort ist es üblich, diese Masken zu tragen, wenn man selbst erkältet ist oder Husten hat, um andere nicht anzustecken. Würde mir wünschen, die ganzen Seuchies im lokalen ÖPNV wären so rücksichtsvoll.


----------



## IronAngel (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



iago schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat mich für mein Z87-D3HP auch auf den Windows 10 Patch verwiesen, anscheinend haben die nicht vor, x87/x97 Boards zu patchen. Wird mein nächstes Board eben von nem Wettbewerber sein, der auch seine alten Boards gepatcht hat.



Ich schätze die wenigstens Hersteller patchen ihre Mainboards sehr lange. Das läuft doch sicher nach 2 Jahren aus oder so.


----------



## Cethegus82 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Wohl eher nicht:
https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/04/microcode-update-guidance.pdf


----------



## chiem (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Bedeutet das jetzt, dass für z. B. Haswell Cpu´s noch ein Windows Patch kommt ? 
Lt. "Spectre Meltdown CPU Test" ist mein System noch anfällig für Spectre aber nicht für Meltdown ? 

Ich blick da ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr durch. Ein Bios Update für mein altes z87 D3hp hab ich nicht gefunen.


----------



## D3N$0 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Mal ehrlich habt ihr was anders erwartet? Es war doch absehbar das die Boardhersteller einem lieber zum Wechsel auf eine neue Plattform drängen.
Brelibt einem also nur darauf zu hoffen das MS die Updates alle einpflegt oder man fügt den µC selbst in das letzte aktuelle Bios ein.


----------



## JTRch (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Zuerst sollen sie mal einen für die aktuellen liefern. Für mein Z270 ITX Board von Asus habe ich noch immer kein Spectre Bios Update bekommen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Ich finde die Liste per se entmutigend. Da is nix Finales bei  Beta, Pre-Beta, in Planung usw. Was soll das 
Und da gibt es ensthaft Menschen, die mit einem zeitnahen Erscheinen von Intels 8-Kerner für 1151 rechnen 
Wir habens da ja noch ganz gut. Wenn man uns "Normalos" die Daten klaut, ist das so, als ob in China ein Sack Reis umfällt. Aber für Firmen mit deren hochsensiblen Daten auf biologischen, chemischen u.ä. Sektoren, kann der Spaß schnell aufhören.
Gruß T.


----------



## bastian123f (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich habt ihr was anders erwartet? Es war doch absehbar das die Boardhersteller einem lieber zum Wechsel auf eine neue Plattform drängen.
> Brelibt einem also nur darauf zu hoffen das MS die Updates alle einpflegt oder man fügt den µC selbst in das letzte aktuelle Bios ein.



Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich damit gerechnet, dass nur die letzte Generation einen Patch bekommt. Da hat ja dann Intel doch mehr gebracht. Ich finde es aber einerseits Schade, dass diese Systeme nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Auf der anderen Seite ist das Upgrade teils sowieso bald fällig. Ich bin sehr froh, einen Haswell Laptop zu haben


----------



## shadie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich habt ihr was anders erwartet? Es war doch absehbar das die Boardhersteller einem lieber zum Wechsel auf eine neue Plattform drängen.
> Brelibt einem also nur darauf zu hoffen das MS die Updates alle einpflegt oder man fügt den µC selbst in das letzte aktuelle Bios ein.



Also laut den Boardherstellern werden die Updates von den Prozessorherstellern erstellt und die Board Partner bauen diese nur noch in deren Produkte ein.

Sprich gibt es für eine generation keine updates mehr ist Intel schuld und nicht MSI Asus etc.


----------



## D3N$0 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Ja und? für meinen Haswell i7 gibt es µC24 aber dennoch macht sich Asus nicht die Mühe ein angepasstes Bios für mein Maximus Fromula VI herauszubringen 
Habe mir schon ende letzten Jahres die Mühe gemacht und µC22 selbst ins Bios gepflanzt.
Asus und co wollen einfach keinen Aufwand mehr in die alten Plattformen stecken, da es für sie keinerlei Mehrwert bringt.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wenn du damit Asiaten meinst: Dort ist es üblich, diese Masken zu tragen, wenn man selbst erkältet ist oder Husten hat, um andere nicht anzustecken. Würde mir wünschen, die ganzen Seuchies im lokalen ÖPNV wären so rücksichtsvoll.


So ist es. Denn als Atemschutz taugt diese Art des Mundschutzes nichts. Ärzte (insb. Chirurgen) tragen diese auch nicht, um sich vor Keimen zu schützen, sondern um nicht versehentlich in das Operationsfeld zu schnoddern oder einen immungeschwächten Patienten nicht mit Tröpfcheninfektionen zu gefährden.
Dass sie dann noch vor etwaigen Blutspritzern in den Mund schützen könnten, ist sekundär. Wenn man mit Blutfontainen rechnet, trägt man eher ein Plastikvisier (edit: so was). 

@News
Zumindest Asrock hat schon angefangen, Haswell-Boards zu updaten. Nur sind das nicht unbedingt die, die das hiesige Forenklientel einsetzt.
ASRock > Support


----------



## INU.ID (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Wozu für seinen Ruf/seine Kunden Geld ausgeben, wenn man das Problem geschickt aussitzen, bzw. später damit sogar noch zusätzliche Einnahmen durch Aufrüster/Neukäufer verdienen kann. Wer so viel Gewinn einfährt, der muß sich nicht unnötig mit Kundenzufriedenheit oder ähnlichem rumärgern...


----------



## shadie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wozu für seinen Ruf/seine Kunden Geld ausgeben, wenn man das Problem geschickt aussitzen, bzw. später damit sogar noch zusätzliche Einnahmen durch Aufrüster/Neukäufer verdienen kann. Wer so viel Gewinn einfährt, der muß sich nicht unnötig mit Kundenzufriedenheit oder ähnlichem rumärgern...



Zu mal es ja eh nur wirklich 2 Anbieter in diesem Bereich gibt.

Und die Konkurrenz ja jetzt erst wieder dabei ist sich zu erholen.

Intel hats aktuell halt einfach nicht nötig.
Ist einfach so.

Bleibt nur abzuwarten ob die Kunden bei dem nächsten Neukauf dies berücksichtigen.


----------



## KaneTM (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Also ich für meinen Teil bin zumindest erheblich positiv überrascht, wie weit zurück Intel die Patches doch noch bereitstellt. Anfänglich hieß es 5 Jahr - was ich grundlegend zumindes zähneknirschend erträglich gefunden hätte. Und jetzt wird es sogar noch Patches für IX 2XXX geben?! Also mehrs, als angekündigt. Find ich gut. Andererseits bin ich schon ewig (8 MBs & 3 Grakas) und auch mit meinem aktuellsten Prozessor (I7 4790k) ein eigentlich zufriedener Gigabyte-Mainboard-Kunde gewesen - wenn die keine Patches machen, schaue ich einfach, welcher Hesteller die alte Hardware noch patcht - und da kommt ab dann die irgendwann neue Hardware her... Also Gigabyte, haltet euch ran!


----------



## Taskmaster (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

@shadie
Und was sollen sie dann kaufen? Ist ja nicht so, als würde AMD nicht dieselben Statements abgeben.
Dort wurde ebenfalls erklärt, dass IBC technisch "nicht bei allen" Prozessorgenerationen umsetzbar ist. Nach meinem Informationsstand ist bisher nur klar, dass Ryzen und Epic ein MC-Update erhalten.

Frage ist nur, ob das tatsächlich wirklich nicht umsetzbar oder nur nicht gewollt ist.
In diesem Fall gehe ich aber davon aus, dass es tatsächlich eine architektonisch bedingte Grenze gibt, die ein IBC-Update blockiert/nicht umsetzbar machen.

Einen PR-GAU auf den nächsten zu pflanzen... Intel und AMD haben dann doch noch ein Interesse daran, nicht völlig zerrupft zu werden.


----------



## NoltschM (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



KaneTM schrieb:


> ... Und jetzt wird es sogar noch Patches für IX 2XXX geben?! Also mehrs, als angekündigt. ...



Leider sind diese Patches ein zweischneidiges Schwert *Achtung Metapher*. Die Sicherheitslücken werden auf Kosten der Performance gestopft.
So konnte ich an meinem System gut 10-20% FPS Leistungseinbuße verzeichnen.
Besonders in GTA V und anderen CPU-lastigen Titeln kommt es zu Mikrorucklern und machen diese Spiele unspielbar für mich.

So D:

OffTopic
Q12018 war ein Upgrade auf 8700k geplant, aber naja...  ja/nein Spectre Meltdown.
Jetzt bin ich unschlüssig/verwirrt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht mehr dran, dass Haswell-E noch entsprechende Updates  bekommt - bei den aktuellsten Plattformen ging es ganz schnell, aber bei den alten Plattformen lässt man sich verdächtig viel (mehrere Monate...) Zeit.





Freiheraus schrieb:


> Lynnfield (Nehalem) ist damit wohl auch gestoppt.



Haswell E und Lynnfield stehen zumindest auf "in production".

Aber klar, solange die Mobo-Hersteller nicht liefern oder die Windows-Updates nicht erweitert werden, ist das alles graue Theorie.


----------



## Lokal_Admin (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



NoltschM schrieb:


> Leider sind diese Patches ein zweischneidiges Schwert *Achtung Metapher*. Die Sicherheitslücken werden auf Kosten der Performance gestopft.
> So konnte ich an meinem System gut 10-20% FPS Leistungseinbuße verzeichnen.
> Besonders in GTA V und anderen CPU-lastigen Titeln kommt es zu Mikrorucklern und machen diese Spiele unspielbar für mich.
> 
> ...




habe das spectre update für Kaby Lake über win 10 drauf und muss sagen, 10% sind es höchstens im schlimmsten fall.
Bei einem sauberen system denke ich sinds grad mal so an die 5% verlust.
Cinebench 15 zb. sinds bei mir grad mal 10 Punkte weniger und übertaktet ist er bei mir auch nicht.
Traurig für alle die nicht mitversorgt werden, ist ein fetter hinterntritt an treue kunden würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Und da gibt es ensthaft Menschen, die mit einem zeitnahen Erscheinen von Intels 8-Kerner für 1151 rechnen



Kommt drauf an, was man mit "zeitnah" im CPU-Bereich meint.

Z390+CL 8Kerner bis Ende des Jahres ?
Why not ?


----------



## geist4711 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

wenn intel so mit seinen kunden umgeht und deren, wenn auch alten, systeme unsicher hinterlässt und sich einen sch*** drum kümmert die systeme abzusichern, was ihr pflicht wäre, muss dann eben mit den konsequenzen leben.

in zukunft wird es bei mir, meiner familie und bekantenkreis wo ich die systeme betreue nie wieder eine intel-CPU geben. wenn sowas nochmal vorkommt, steht man sonst ja wieder im regen.
dann eben evtl. etwas langsamer aber dafür sicher, weil sicherheit hat höchste priorität.

ich fürchte allerdings das nicht alle diese konsequenz ziehen werden, sondern trotzdem kaufen, zb weil man ja eh mmer eine meuere CPU hätte. 

intel wird daraus schliessen, das alles in ordnung wäre und man das das nächstes mal wieder so machen kann -viel spass dann mit dem system das hoffentlich nicht so alt ist das es nicht gepatcht wird.....


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Was kaufst du denn dann, Geist ?

Hat AMD bereits alle CPUs sicher gemacht ?
Auch die alten ?

Haben die überhaupt was gemacht ?

Bin da nicht so auf dem aktuellen Stand, was AMD betrifft.


----------



## BxBender (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

AMD hat nicht die ganzen Probleme so wie Intel, also brauchen die ja auch kaum etwas machen.
Daher gibt es kaum interessante News dazu.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Also was ich gehört habe, ist AMD auch von Spectre betroffen.
Allerdings kenne ich mich da nicht genug aus, um zu sagen, wie weit.

Hab mal eben in dem Video geschaut, ab 3Min30 ...
YouTube


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten fÃ¼r Besitzer Ã¤lterer Intel-CPUs*



BxBender schrieb:


> AMD hat nicht die ganzen Probleme so wie Intel, also brauchen die ja auch kaum etwas machen.
> Daher gibt es kaum interessante News dazu.



Ryzenfall, Fallout & Co: AMD bestatigt Sicherheitslucken in Ryzen- und Epyc-Prozessoren |
    heise Security
Warum man nicht viel davon hört, frage ich mich aber auch.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Waupee (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

So ne Schweinerei jetzt dachte ich da wird Intel irgendwann nen Update für meinen alten 486 DX4 100 rausbringen wegen Spectre und dann wird das nichts was soll den das 

Ne mal ehrlich kann Intel da schon verstehen das sie nur noch ab gewisse Baureihen Patchen aber irgendwo müssen sie ja anfangen.

Ach und ja ich habe wirklich noch nen 486er SX 25 / DX4 100 am laufen ist so ein IBM Board mit festverlöteten SX 25 und Steckplatz für nen DX 33, DX2 66 - DX4 100 wobei dort letzterer drin rumwerkelt.


----------



## Ocmaster (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

würde mir nie wieder intel kaufen krass teuer krasse sicherheitslücken krasser umgang mit den kunden ,hatt man ältere intel cpus so intel haste eben pech gehabt,  bin mit meinen 1700x sehr zufrieden schlägt doppelt so teure intel cpus aber egal der intel fanboy hype auf youtube etc. hat seine spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Noch mal:
Gibt es Sicherheitsupdates von/für AMD, was Spectre betrifft ?
Sind da mittlerweile alle sicher, auch die alten ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Von AMD gibt es meinem Wissen nach weiterhin keine Updates, sondern nur die diffuse Aussage dass Ryzen "kaum" betroffen wäre – was auch immer das bedeutet.



shadie schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ich darüber glücklich oder traurig sein soll dass mein E5649 kein Update bekommt.
> Wie war noch mal eine News diese Woche?
> Dass durch ein Update eine noch größere Lücke entstanden ist welche aber zeitnah wieder geschlossen wurde?
> 
> Das eine Jahr mache ich meine Bankgeschäfte einfach über den Pi und sobald Ryzen 2 da ist wird gewechselt, wenn die Speicherpreise es zu lassen.



Die neue Sicherheitslücke diese Woche wurde in einem Windows-Update gefunden, hier geht es um die Hardware-Firmware.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



Ocmaster schrieb:


> würde mir nie wieder intel kaufen krass teuer krasse sicherheitslücken krasser umgang mit den kunden ,hatt man ältere intel cpus so intel haste eben pech gehabt,  bin mit meinen 1700x sehr zufrieden schlägt doppelt so teure intel cpus aber egal der intel fanboy hype auf youtube etc. hat seine spuren hinterlassen.



Jo, und der 1700X wird vom genauso teuren 8700K geklatscht. Und jetzt? 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

@ Torsten: 

Aha.
Interessant. 

Na dann glauben wir doch einfach, dass AMD nicht betroffen ist.
Das schützt doch sicher sehr gut.


----------



## hellm (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



iago schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat mich für mein Z87-D3HP auch auf den Windows 10 Patch verwiesen, anscheinend haben die nicht vor, x87/x97 Boards zu patchen. Wird mein nächstes Board eben von nem Wettbewerber sein, der auch seine alten Boards gepatcht hat.



Versuch dein Glück mal hiermit:
Forum - [Tool Guide+News] "UEFI BIOS Updater" (UBU)
Damit habe ich immer mein altes Z77 Board auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Das betraf auch den Microcode, hat sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten fÃ¼r Besitzer Ã¤lterer Intel-CPUs*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ryzenfall, Fallout & Co: AMD bestatigt Sicherheitslucken in Ryzen- und Epyc-Prozessoren |
> heise Security
> Warum man nicht viel davon hört, frage ich mich aber auch.
> gRU?; cAPS


Liegt vermutlich daran, dass man zum Ausnutzen dieser Lücken bereits lokalen Zugriff auf die Maschine und obendrauf Rootrechte braucht. Klar, damit sind die Lücken nicht aus der Welt, aber die potentielle Angriffsfläche ist doch sehr, sehr gering.


----------



## belle (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



hellm schrieb:


> Versuch dein Glück mal hiermit:



Damit habe ich die Microcodes für Sandy- und Ivy-Bridge meines P8P67 auch manuell auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. Die restlichen Möglichkeiten habe ich lieber nicht ausgeschöpft, aber die Aktualisierung hat funktioniert.


----------



## PCTom (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Jo, und der 1700X wird vom genauso teuren 8700K geklatscht. Und jetzt?
> gRU?; cAPS




Klatscht der Beifall für den Ryzen? WOW hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Zum Thema, mein Ivy-E Brett von ASUS hat noch kein Biosupdate bekommen. Kann ich wohl vergessen! Ich werde mal den CPU Hersteller wechseln.


----------



## The_Zodiak (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Meiner Meinung nach sind es gute Nachrichten für die Besitzer älterer Intel CPU's. Die brauchen sich dann erst gar nicht um diese Schrott-Updates zu scheren.


----------



## PCTom (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind es gute Nachrichten für die Besitzer älterer Intel CPU's. Die brauchen sich dann erst gar nicht um diese Schrott-Updates zu scheren.



Kann man sehen wie man will. Seit dem Windowspatch habe gelegentlich Bootloops, ohne nicht. Ich hoffte das sich das mit dem Biosupdate klärt.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Von AMD gibt es meinem Wissen nach weiterhin keine Updates, sondern nur die diffuse Aussage dass Ryzen "kaum" betroffen wäre – was auch immer das bedeutet.


Das gute, alte "Nur ein bisschen schwanger!" eben. Das Ergebnis ist nach 9 Monaten aber dasselbe wie "Voll schwanger!".



PCTom schrieb:


> Zum Thema, mein Ivy-E Brett von ASUS hat noch kein Biosupdate bekommen. Kann ich wohl vergessen! Ich werde mal den CPU Hersteller wechseln.



Du meinst wohl eher den Mainboardhersteller. Denn Intel hat auch Ivy neuen Mikrocode bereitgestellt. Es liegt an ASUS, ob sie ihn an dich weiterreichen oder sich den Aufwand sparen möchten.
Schreibt halt mal ein paar Mails, besucht und verfasst Beiträge in deren Foren (gerne auch auf deren Facebook-Seite). Etwas Druck hat noch nie geschadet.

Hier hört euch keiner von denen.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Dem 2009er Gulftown,   wird ein AMD folgen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Also alle, die sich darüber beschweren, dass ihre mindestens neun (!) Jahre alte CPU nicht mehr geupdatet wird, sollten sich dann doch langsam mal überlegen, ob ihre CPU nicht mal langsam End of Life ist. Für Firmen mag das ganze katastrophal sein, aber die wenigsten Endanwender besitzen noch eine CPU aus dieser Zeit. Erst Recht hier im Forum. Wer noch eine derartige CPU sein Eigen nennt, der kann sich bei modernen Spielen auf einer neuen CPU bestimmt auf FPS-Steigerungen um den Faktor 2 gefasst machen.
Ich kann den Unmut nachvollziehen, aber Intel kann auch nicht jede CPU seiner Firmengeschichte patchen. Irgendwo muss halt mal ein Schlussstrich gezogen werden. Es ist irgendwo ärgerlich, aber nachvollziehbar. Seht es doch mal anders herum: alle CPUs der vergangenen 8 Jahre werden supportet. Das ist doch auch schon mal was.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Lexx (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wenn du damit Asiaten meinst: Dort ist es üblich, diese Masken zu tragen, wenn man selbst erkältet ist oder Husten hat, um andere nicht anzustecken. Würde mir wünschen, die ganzen Seuchies im lokalen ÖPNV wären so rücksichtsvoll.


Prinzipiell korrekt. (Hab ja Freunde/Bekannte von den Phillipinen, aus Korea und Japan.)

Aber "gezählte" 20 Reisegruppen à 30 Personen unter der Woche, also 600 Personen täglich! alleine in der Wiener Innenstadt 
werden wohl nicht an Husten/Schnupfen laborieren. Und das alleine unter der Woche! An Wochenenden sind es TAUSENDE.
Geschweige denn von "Schloss Schöbrunn", wo ich aus nicht erwähnten Gründen oftmals "tageweise" anwesend bin.
Besucherzahlen aus Asien sind auf deren Homepage gut dokumentiert und abrufbar.

Aber mit den Seuchies gebe ich dir recht. Wobei ich das persönlich auf den Verlust von Stil, Anstand, Hygiene und Moral 
rückführen würde. 

Welcher Deutscher schmiert schon seinen Rotz (Rammel auf Wienerisch) gerne an die Haltestangen der Öffentlichen.
Oder onaniert auf... anderes Thema.

Taschentuch, fazzoletti, handkerchief, tissue scheint für viele mittlerweile ein Fremdwort bzw, unbekannt/unrelevant/haram.
Oder (minimalst) Hände spülen nach dem Klo- /Stuhlgang...

Aber ja, immerhin haben Menschen ein (im idealfall funktionierendes) Immunsystem.

In diesem Sinne, ich mag Deine Print-Artikel, feue mich jedes Monat darauf.
Eine echte und unverzichtbare Fachkraft.

Herzliche Grüße aus Wien.


----------



## PCTom (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher den Mainboardhersteller. Denn Intel hat auch Ivy neuen Mikrocode bereitgestellt. Es liegt an ASUS, ob sie ihn an dich weiterreichen oder sich den Aufwand sparen möchten.
> Schreibt halt mal ein paar Mails, besucht und verfasst Beiträge in deren Foren (gerne auch auf deren Facebook-Seite). Etwas Druck hat noch nie geschadet.
> 
> Hier hört euch keiner von denen.



Schon klar, ich wollte eh mal wieder was Anders Ocen wie  Intel. Die Geschichte mit der Sicherheitslücke hat mir den Wechsel nur einfacher gemacht .  Ivy-E sollte halt noch eine Weile als Workstation werkeln, neues SYS war eh geplant. Wird halt jetzt ein Ryzen+.


----------



## lutari (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



Lokal_Admin schrieb:


> habe das spectre update für Kaby Lake über win 10 drauf und muss sagen, 10% sind es höchstens im schlimmsten fall.
> Bei einem sauberen system denke ich sinds grad mal so an die 5% verlust.



Bei älteren CPUs soll der Effekt stärker ausfallen. Doof ist dabei, dass die durchschnittlichen fps recht konstant bleiben, aber die Frametimes teilweise deutlich schlechter werden.



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Warum man nicht viel davon hört, frage ich mich aber auch.



Es gab dazu mindestens einen Artikel auf der Startseite von PCGH. Bei PCGH war der Artikel auch deutlich besser recherchiert und deutlich objektiver. Heise hat sich in letzter Zeit bei dem Thema Sicherheit nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert und würde ich deswegen auf keinen Fall auf deren Seite verlinken, sondern auf seriösere Quellen zurückgreifen.
Außerdem sind die Probleme schon länger bekannt und bei Intel gibt es ja ähnliche Probleme.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hat AMD bereits alle CPUs sicher gemacht ?
> Auch die alten ?
> 
> Haben die überhaupt was gemacht ?
> ...



Mein letzter Stand war:
AMD ist zwar für Spectre anfällig, aber bisher fehlt für eine sinnvolle Anwendung des Angriffs noch der Durchbruch einer Sicherheitsebene.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten fÃ¼r Besitzer Ã¤lterer Intel-CPUs*



Ocmaster schrieb:


> würde mir nie wieder intel kaufen krass teuer krasse sicherheitslücken krasser umgang mit den kunden ,hatt man ältere intel cpus so intel haste eben pech gehabt,  bin mit *meinen 1700x* sehr zufrieden




So wie's aussieht, ist der 1700x ebenfalls betroffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht ja um Spectre (1+2) und nicht um Meltdown.


Jedenfalls steht das so in dieser Liste(Quelle) :

Complete List Of CPUs Vulnerable To Meltdown / Spectre Rev. 8.0 - AMD Workstation, Desktop & Mobile CPUs Vulnerable To Spectre of 9 - Tech ARP


Habe eben mal nachgeschaut, ob es da ein Update gibt, nach dem Motto: "_Nein, nein ... war Fehlalarm. Alles nicht so schlimm!_"
Hab aber nix dazu gefunden.

Die Liste scheint am 7. März aktualisiert worden zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also entweder die auf dieser Seite haben keine Ahnung, sind von Intel gekauft, oder ... AMD spielt das Ganze herunter ?


Und so wie ich das verstehe, heißt betroffen, betroffen.
Ein bisschen betroffen gibt's da wohl nicht, wie bei ein bisschen schwanger.

Also betroffen heißt: Entweder die bringen Updates raus, oder sie ignorieren es und schaun einfach mal, was passiert.



Ich finde es nur erstaunlich, mit welcher Energie von manchen auf Intel geschimpft wird, die Updates für einige CPUs raus bringen, wohingegen AMD überhaupt gar nichts macht.

Nicht mal für Ryzen.

Obwohl "betroffen".




lutari schrieb:


> AMD ist zwar für Spectre anfällig, aber _bisher_ fehlt für eine sinnvolle Anwendung des Angriffs noch der Durchbruch einer Sicherheitsebene.



Bisher ?


Ok, ich bin da kein Spezialist, was diese Sicherheitslücken angeht.

Mag ja sein, dass ich da falsch liege.

Aber wie heißt das ?
Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Also alle, die sich darüber beschweren, dass ihre mindestens neun (!) Jahre alte CPU nicht mehr geupdatet wird, sollten sich dann doch langsam mal überlegen, ob ihre CPU nicht mal langsam End of Life ist


Richtig.
Wahrscheinlich läuft da noch XP drauf und ins Internet geht es mit dem Internet Explorer ... .


cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich kann den Unmut nachvollziehen, aber Intel kann auch nicht jede CPU seiner Firmengeschichte patchen.


 Die speculative execution haben ja nun auch IBM- , Sun- und viele andere Prozessoren benutzen diese Technik seit Jahrzehnten.
Und ja, die Technik war und ist gut und effektiv.

Daß man nicht alle Techniken angriffsfrei implementieren kann, ist logisch.
Dann dürfte man auch keine RAM benutzen.

Da nun mal die Prozessoren immer mehr als Softwarekonglomerat konzipiert werden, läßt sich die absolute Fehlerfreiheit nicht erreichen.

Ich hatte gern mal eine Auswertung, welche Angriffe schon mit den Lücken bekannt geworden sind, aber die NSA wechselt ständig die MAC-Adresse.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Also ich nutze meinen Sandy immer noch,trotz des in die Jahre gekommener CPU
kann man den immer noch gut einsetzen,vorrausgesetzt der ist übertaktet.
Vielleicht könnte ich noch einen Jahr ranhängen bis Ryzen 2 auf dem Markt erscheint?
Schaun war mal.........


----------



## nobody45 (4. April 2018)

*Alles klar Microcode Update 2 läuft Dank guten Support*

Also was soll ich jetzt sagen,

hatte Glück beim Support und ich nutze weiterhin meinen 4790K hab ein Bios / Uefi Update vom netten Support für mein "Ultra Durable" bekommen welcher auch wie bei den neueren Boards ein tolles Intel Microcode 2 Update beinhaltet, so kann ich den 4790K lustig weiternutzen. Meine Spiele laufen so wie vorher und auch sonst merke ich nichts davon das was träger läuft, Sicherheits Test auf Spectre Intel Microcode gemacht und sieht jetzt sehr sehr gut aus.

Take a Look at this:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> bei den aktuellsten Plattformen ging es ganz schnell,  aber bei den alten Plattformen lässt man sich verdächtig viel (mehrere  Monate...) Zeit.


Die aktuellen Plattformane sind halt die wirklich relevanten  Servergenerationen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen...  Manche würden sich wundern, wie weit Sockel 775-Systeme in Unternehmen  sowie im öffentlichen Sektor noch verbreitet sind und von der Leistung  her mehr wie ausreichen.


Sind sie das als Server mit  Mehrbenutzer-Rootzugriffen (egal,, ob direkt oder per VM)? Ich wüsste weder, wie ich auf  einem Terminal Server als User eine entsprechende Datei ausführen  sollte noch was ich damit (bis auf Abstürze) auf unseren  Produktionsserveren an Schaden anrichten kömnte.

 Zum Ausspionieren der User-Passwörter hätte man dort als Support ganz andere und viel einfachere Möglichkeiten. Server mit Mutiuser-Rootzugriff, die 10 Jahre und älter sind, muss man schon sehr lieb haben, wenn darauf  revevante oder gar geschäftskritische Anwendungen laufen.



shadie schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht abschätzen wie einfach Hacker sich die Lücken mittlerweile zu Nutze machen können.
> Oder kannst du doch?


Ich kann durchaus abschätzen, was Hacker auf meinen Rechnern damit anrichten könnten und wie unsagbaer lange sie damit Daten auslesen müssen, damit sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die relevanten Daten finden.



shadie schrieb:


> Und wenn ich wüsste, dass irgend ein anderer Mensch ebenfalls einen haustürschlüssel für meine Wohnung hat,


...dann würde ich mich um die Härtung aller für mich relevanten (!!!!) Zugansmöglichkeiten kümmern anstatt das Haus zu verkaufen. Nicht nur im  Blogeintrag von Incredible Alk ist das schön beschrieben. 

Der Zugang zu meinem Heimrechner ist soweit abgesichert, dass ich nach aktuellem Wissen den Angreifer selber aktiv herein lassen muss. Per gehärtetem Browser sind mir noch keine neuen Angriffe bekannt, also bliebe der Weg per Trojaner o.Ä. Den git es schon seit Jahrzehnten und nahezu genauso lange hätte damit auch jemand die Chance, den Speicher oder anderes auszulesen.

Andere Leute haben auf meinem PC nichts verlogen, Airbnb darf betreiben, wer will, ich werde meinen Rechner nicht untervermieten. Mein Core2Quad Q6600 muss als NAS keine Zugriffe davon bedienen. Möchte mir da die Update-Funktion der Linux-Distribution etwas unterjebeln, macht sie das mit oder ohne aktueller CPU-Bugs.



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn dir deine Daten Bankverbindungen Passwörter von Onlineshops nicht wichtig sind und du die Gefahr eingehen kannst, dass dir jemand diese entwendet.
> 
> Dann bitte handhabe das so, verarsche aber nicht die Leute die solche Dinge ernst nehmen.


Das einzige für normale Heimanwender relevante Einfallstor ist seit Langem schon gestopft/gehärtet, wie daas auf Neu-Esperanto heisst. Jedenfalls ist bisher noch kein Gegenbeweis zur Ausnutzung eines gehärteten Browsers aufgetaucht. Wer es schafft, einen entsprechenden Trojaner bei sich zu installieren, der öffnet diesem auch gleich noch ganz andere Einfallstore.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



lutari schrieb:


> Mein letzter Stand war:
> AMD ist zwar für Spectre anfällig, aber bisher fehlt für eine sinnvolle Anwendung des Angriffs noch der Durchbruch einer Sicherheitsebene.



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man, bevor das Ganze überhaupt möglich ist, eine Default-Einstellung im UEFI/BIOS ändern muss. Sicher bin ich mir da aber auch nicht 

Noch was anderes. An alle ach so treuen Kunden, mit 9+ Jahre alten CPUs. (kann man da von treuer Kunde reden, wenn man seit 9+ Jahren nichts gekauft hat?) Intel interessiert sich für solche "Kunden" wie euch nicht. Die kümmern sich um die, die alle 2 Jahre ne neue CPU kaufen und damit Geld in die Kassen spülen.
Und das ist nicht "böses Intel!" sondern einfach nur normal und logisch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## scorplord (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten fÃ¼r Besitzer Ã¤lterer Intel-CPUs*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ...



Nur ist meines Wissens nach bei AMD noch nicht ein Angriff mittels Spectre vollzogen worden von irgendeinem Forscherteam. AMD hat angegeben prinzipiell sei es möglich und daher sollen zumindest Ryzen CPUs Updates bekommen. Bei Bulldozer weiß ich es grad nicht ob dazu was gesagt wurde.
Aber ja theoretisch soll es möglich sein, praktisch noch nicht gelungen (zumindest von einer Seite die es öffentlich bekannt geben würde).

Woran ich mich noch erinnere ist das AMD mal angegeben hatte das die Ryzen 2xxx Modelle bereits mit dem Patch erscheinen sollen.

Edit: Ach nach kurzer Suche das noch gefunden: Spectre: Microsoft verteilt wieder Updates fur alle AMD-Prozessoren


----------



## Mylo (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Bin gegen beide gesichert. Das BIOS Update von Gigabyte hat aber mein System total zerstört. Alles läuft total stotterig. Finde dafür auch keine Lösung. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem von der Gigabyte Fraktion?


----------



## Rollora (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob es bei AMDs älteren CPUs wie mein 1090T auch so sein wird.


Gibts denn von AMD schon Meldung ob man ÜBERHAUPT was macht bezüglich Spectre auf alten CPUs?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



Lexx schrieb:


> Prinzipiell korrekt. (Hab ja Freunde/Bekannte von den Phillipinen, aus Korea und Japan.)
> 
> Aber "gezählte" 20 Reisegruppen à 30 Personen unter der Woche, also 600 Personen täglich! alleine in der Wiener Innenstadt
> werden wohl nicht an Husten/Schnupfen laborieren. Und das alleine unter der Woche! An Wochenenden sind es TAUSENDE.
> ...


Okay - das ist dann tatsächlich wohl keine normale Erkältungswelle.  War auch nicht böse gemeint, aber viele wissen tatsächlich nicht um diese kulturelle Eigenheit aus Fernost. 


Lexx schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, ich mag Deine Print-Artikel, feue mich jedes Monat darauf.
> Eine echte und unverzichtbare Fachkraft.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße aus Wien.


Danke!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten fÃ¼r Besitzer Ã¤lterer Intel-CPUs*



scorplord schrieb:


> Nur ist meines Wissens nach bei AMD noch nicht ein Angriff mittels Spectre vollzogen worden von irgendeinem Forscherteam.



Ich finde halt nur, dass von manchen nicht so getan werden sollte, als wäre AMD nie für irgendwas anfällig und nur Intel hätte Sicherheitsprobleme.
Halt dieses übertriebene bashing, obwohl man selber ja auch keine heilige, unfehlbare CPU hat.
Das soll's von mir auch gewesen sein, zu dem Thema.

Drücke allen(also Intel und AMD) die Daumen, für patches/updates, dass es welche gibt und die klar gehen.


----------



## ISancoI (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe bin ich davon mit meinem X5650 wohl betroffen. Ist für mich persönlich jetzt aber auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



Rollora schrieb:


> Gibts denn von AMD schon Meldung ob man ÜBERHAUPT was macht bezüglich Spectre auf alten CPUs?



Der Stand der Dinge ist noch immer das, was AMD im Whitepaper veröffentlicht hat:


> *MITIGATION                   V2-4
> Description: *
> An architectural mechanism, Indirect Branch Control (IBC), is being added to the x86 ISA to help
> software control branch prediction of jmp near indirect and call near indirect instructions. It consists of 3
> ...


https://www.amd.com/Documents/managing-speculation-on-amd-processors.pdf

Seither wird zu diesem Thema eisern geschwiegen. Geschehen ist gar nichts. Keiner weiß was.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Der richtige Umgang mit diesem Problem: Die aktuelle CPU nutzen, bis eine neue Generation verfügbar ist, bei der das Problem in Hardware behoben wurde. Als Endkunde besteht nur dann eine Möglichkeit einen Konzern zum Handeln zu bewegen, indem man den Konsum dessen Produkte verweigert.

Darüber hinaus dürften die meisten Probleme mit Spectre/Meltdown von Systemen kommen, die über OEM-Boards verfügen. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich der Otto-Normal-PC-Käufer ernsthaft mit dem Problem beschäftigt, geschweige denn es überhaupt zur Kenntnis genommen hat - vlt. am Rande. Nur als Beispiel: Würde man meine Mutter fragen, was für eine CPU in ihrem Rechner von der Stange werkelt, wäre die Antwort: Keine Ahnung. Und genau dieser nicht unerhebliche Teil an Personen verwendet einen PC bis er in einer hübsch stinkenden Rauchwolke seinen Dienst quittiert.^^


----------



## scorplord (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten fÃ¼r Besitzer Ã¤lterer Intel-CPUs*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich finde halt nur, dass von manchen nicht so getan werden sollte, als wäre AMD nie für irgendwas anfällig und nur Intel hätte Sicherheitsprobleme.
> Halt dieses übertriebene bashing, obwohl man selber ja auch keine heilige, unfehlbare CPU hat.
> Das soll's von mir auch gewesen sein, zu dem Thema.
> 
> Drücke allen(also Intel und AMD) die Daumen, für patches/updates, dass es welche gibt und die klar gehen.



Sollte halt sowieso jedem bewusst sein das keine CPU jemals frei von Fehlern sein wird. Intels Krisenmanagement war halt echt daneben was viel verschuldet hat (allein die Aussage unsere CPUs haben keinen Fehler... schon arg grenzwertig).
Ich kann auch verstehen das so alte CPUs nicht mehr gepatcht werden. Seien wir ehrlich. Wenn Intel Microcode für die alten Modelle bringen würden, würden die Boardpartner wirklich neue BIOS Versionen rausbringen? Vermutlich nicht oder nur 1-2 die mit Support glänzen wollen.
Und AMD hat sich zum Glück ja auch nie frei gesprochen (denke auch aus rechtlichen Gründen).
Das Thema war am Anfang aber sowieso ein großen Durcheinander und ist es jetzt noch zum Teil.


----------



## belle (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Wie ich es bereits erwähnte, kann man auch etwas waghalsig seine Sandy-, Ivy-Bridge oder Haswell CPU selbst per BIOS-Modifikation auf aktuellen Stand bringen.
Dazu braucht man nur UBU und MMTool, dann lädt man das letzte BIOS herunter, benennt es in bios.rom um und nach dem Start der Batch-Datei muss man nur "Microcode aktualisieren" entsprechend wählen. Die Datei kann man per Stick aus dem BIOS heraus flashen.
Forum - [Tool Guide+News] "UEFI BIOS Updater" (UBU)

Das ist bzgl. AMD auch mein Kenntnisstand.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Also alle, die sich darüber beschweren, dass ihre mindestens neun (!) Jahre alte CPU nicht mehr geupdatet wird, sollten sich dann doch langsam mal überlegen, ob ihre CPU nicht mal langsam End of Life ist. Für Firmen mag das ganze katastrophal sein, aber die wenigsten Endanwender besitzen noch eine CPU aus dieser Zeit. Erst Recht hier im Forum. Wer noch eine derartige CPU sein Eigen nennt, der kann sich bei modernen Spielen auf einer neuen CPU bestimmt auf FPS-Steigerungen um den Faktor 2 gefasst machen.
> Ich kann den Unmut nachvollziehen, aber Intel kann auch nicht jede CPU seiner Firmengeschichte patchen. Irgendwo muss halt mal ein Schlussstrich gezogen werden. Es ist irgendwo ärgerlich, aber nachvollziehbar. Seht es doch mal anders herum: alle CPUs der vergangenen 8 Jahre werden supportet. Das ist doch auch schon mal was.
> gRU?; cAPS



Es ist kaum mehr als sechs Jahre her, dass die letzte Gulftown-CPU einen Nachfolger erhielt und mit dieser Generation kann man noch immer gut spielen. Auch übertaktete Bloomfields sind nicht langsamer als die noch weit verbreiteten Sandy-Bridge-Modelle. Vor allem aber werden viele noch ältere Systeme weiterhin als vollkommen angemessenes System für Office, Multimedia und Surfen genutzt. Kontakt mit fremden Dateien ist hier sogar wahrscheinlicher als bei einem reinen Gaming-Rechner und der Update-Bedarf somit genauso groß oder klein, wie bei Coffee Lake.


----------



## Rollora (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Der richtige Umgang mit diesem Problem: Die aktuelle CPU nutzen, bis eine neue Generation verfügbar ist, bei der das Problem in Hardware behoben wurde. Als Endkunde besteht nur dann eine Möglichkeit einen Konzern zum Handeln zu bewegen, indem man den Konsum dessen Produkte verweigert.


Naja Meltdown ist gepatched und Spectre ist in so vielen CPUs "drin", dass du eigentlich nur einen Ras-Pi zum Arbeiten verwenden dürftest bzw kaufen dürftest nach deiner Theorie.
Außerdem dürftest du auch kein Windows und keine Software benutzen, alles hat so massive Lücken oft, dass einem die Haare zu Berg stehen. Darüber wird halt nicht regelmäßig berichtet, denn 1. haben die meisten eh keine Wahl zum Wechseln und 2. wäre das dann doch so häufig, dass man abstumpfen würde


----------



## ifrflyer (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Dieses Thema ist sowas von aufgebauscht.
Kein Mensch braucht diese Updates wirklich.
Auch wenn man sich hauptberuflich mit "Hardware"
beschäftigt, sollte man doch objektiv bleiben.


----------



## belle (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es ist kaum mehr als sechs Jahre her, dass die letzte Gulftown-CPU einen Nachfolger erhielt und mit dieser Generation kann man noch immer gut spielen. Auch übertaktete Bloomfields sind nicht langsamer als die noch weit verbreiteten Sandy-Bridge-Modelle. Vor allem aber werden viele noch ältere Systeme weiterhin als vollkommen angemessenes System für Office, Multimedia und Surfen genutzt. Kontakt mit fremden Dateien ist hier sogar wahrscheinlicher als bei einem reinen Gaming-Rechner und der Update-Bedarf somit genauso groß oder klein, wie bei Coffee Lake.


Die Updates sollte es gerade auch aus dem Grund geben, weil Intel ab Haswell die OC-Möglichkeiten einer Non-K CPU auf einem entsprechenden Mainboard stark beschnitten hat (Skylake im Nachhinein) und viele diese deswegen noch nutzen. Meinen i5 3470 kann ich auf allen Kernen mit Multiplikator 38 betreiben (Singlecoreboost 36). Der könnte durch einen beispielsweise i5 4460 niemals ersetzt werden.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*

Wie wäre es denn möglich, den Microcode manuell zu updaten, d.h. mit modifizierter UEFI-Datei?
Mich würde es glatt mal interessieren, ob der HW-E-Microcode schon fertig ist und die Mainboardhersteller nur keine neuen UEFIs bereitstellen oder ob der Microcode noch in Arbeit ist. 

EDIT: Habs mal erledigt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Blom schrieb:


> Jo die LGA775 Plattform ist auch bei uns noch sehr weit verbreitet. Aber bei dem Verbrauch, würde eine Neuanschaffung mit einem aktuellen Zweikerner mehr als ausreichen und Strom sparen.
> Mein arbeits PC ist auch eigentlich overkill von der CPU her, i5 4590 und was mach ich damit? richtig excel und word


Bei meinem Arbeitgeber haben selbst die einfachsten Office-Rechner mindestens nen i5 2400. 
In Abhängigkeit dessen, was man mit der Kiste macht, dann garniert mit bis zu 16GB RAM.


----------



## scorplord (6. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei meinem Arbeitgeber haben selbst die einfachsten Office-Rechner mindestens nen i5 2400.
> In Abhängigkeit dessen, was man mit der Kiste macht, dann garniert mit bis zu 16GB RAM.



Und unsere "neuen" PCs hier mit i3-4130 und 4,0GB DDR3 haben Probleme Outlook, Excel und Edge in weniger als 5-10 Minuten zu starten


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. April 2018)

*AW: Microcode-Updates gegen Spectre: Schlechte Nachrichten für Besitzer älterer Intel-CPUs*



scorplord schrieb:


> Und unsere "neuen" PCs hier mit i3-4130 und 4,0GB DDR3 haben Probleme Outlook, Excel und Edge in weniger als 5-10 Minuten zu starten



"CAD-Workstation" auf Arbeit:
Xeon W3520 4c4t @2,66GHz
16GB 1300er DDR3 RAM
Quadro FX3800

So eine kacklahme Krücke, sogar die Sekretärin hat was besseres, und bei der läuft nur Outlook, Word, Excel


----------

